# African Land Snails have buried themselves and haven't moved for days



## markus674 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi,

After some advice if possible. I bought 3 African Land Snails a couple of weeks ago. At first they were moving around a bit and eating, but now they have buried themselves and haven't moved or eaten anything for about 5 days. Is this normal behaviour? I'm slightly worried that they're all dead already!

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

markus674 said:


> Hi,
> 
> After some advice if possible. I bought 3 African Land Snails a couple of weeks ago. At first they were moving around a bit and eating, but now they have buried themselves and haven't moved or eaten anything for about 5 days. Is this normal behaviour? I'm slightly worried that they're all dead already!
> 
> ...


probably hibernating/brumating, it happens, usually if the temps and humidity arnt quite right, my guess is one or both are a bit low for them - don't worry about it to much, they can and do hibernate for a long time, so it wont hurt them while you get it sorted


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

If you pop them in a bowl of warm water they usually wake up, but if conditions aren't right they'll just go back to sleep again when you put them back in the tank


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

just get their setup back upto what they want, and they will wake up when they are ready  rather than potentially stressing them out by waking them up and putting them back into a cold or dry environment which thy are clearly not happy about


----------

